# Hello from Houston



## husbandthatadoresher (Jun 21, 2019)

Brand new member. 48 yo male from Houston. Married to an amazing woman for 19 years.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi there, buddy. Dive in posting and commenting.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

husbandthatadoresher said:


> Brand new member. 48 yo male from Houston. Married to an amazing woman for 19 years.


*Former Houstonian retired and living on a ranch in the Heart of Aggieland!

Welcome to the TAM Family!*


----------



## SongoftheSouth (Apr 22, 2014)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Houstonian here too. Welcome to TAM, what brings you here?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome.


----------

